# Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

P&S

I am running a BF/CM sale through the holiday weekend. Save BIG on remaining CPS G1 rods!!!
Carolinacastpro.com

Tommy


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks. I just picked up a couple I have been eyeing for a while. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi Tommy, Are the Gen 1 rods like the ones I have discontinued? I heard recently there was a sale on them.
Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2019)

They are. Go to his website and look at gen 1 factory rod. 35% off. Just got a 13' 3-6 myself. 

https://www.carolinacastpro.com/categories/factory-built-rods


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sam,

The Gen 1 (original CPS) rods are being replaced by the GEN 2 rods. I'm not having any more of the G1 rods/blanks manufactured so when they're gone, they're gone! Big sale right now, won't last much longer.

Tommy


----------

